# Our local animal shelter :)



## MargieX3 (Aug 3, 2016)

Hey everyone my local animal shelter// adoption center (where Walter the rabbit is from) is trying to raise money for food and supplies by having a calendar contest! Please if you are able to vote for my baby boy Walter so he can be on the calendar and most importantly to help raise money for the shelter  

Thank you everyone! 

https://www.gogophotocontest.com/vbspca/entries/55214


----------

